# Members, please make sure the club has your current email address



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

There have been a few people who haven't received invites or have had problems registering (creating an account) on the new SWOAPE website because the club doesn't have their current email address on file. If you haven't received invitations to the SWOAPE announcements mailing list or to the new website, please pm or email me or Matt (MatPat) with your current email address, as this is likely the issue.


----------

